# Are pitbulls dangerous?



## Save Goober (Sep 21, 2015)

So, I don't have a pitbull nor do I much care for them. However I can't help but notice any time pitbulls come up in the media - often for dog bites they may or may not be responsible for - pitbulls fans appear out of thin air.  They claim pitbulls are just misunderstood, and laws targeting them specifically are wrong. I even saw a buzzfeed article recently that was sarcastically titled "25 times pitbulls were totally mean and scary." There is a real effort to rebrand pitbulls. 
I've done some research, but both sides seem biased so it's hard to tell what the truth is. Anti pit people claim pits are inherently dangerous due to breeding and have a much higher incidence of fatal bites.  Pro pit people claim pits aren't genetically predisposed to be more dangerous and most alleged pit attacks come from other animals. Of course there are a ton of pit fan stores about how their little fluffers is just the sweetest dog in the world but I don't really care about that. 
What do you think?


----------



## RJ MacReady (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm not sure how any of the arguments pan out statistically, because it's hard to come by unbiased numbers, but my personal experience with pit bulls and pit bull mixes have been strictly negative.



Spoiler: powerlevel ahead



I currently live next to people who own two pit bull mixes. One is pretty average for a dog - not too aggressive, not too big - and the other is a real monster that likely weighs as much as me, and I'm not a small guy. It's an _extremely_ aggressive animal, and whenever it spots someone outside, it'll jump up on the fence and pursue us as close as it can get. It's actually so heavy it's broke off several boards and cracked the posts by ramming into it over the years. It's bit my family once before (not too bad, thankfully) and almost took off my hand recently. Rammed its head a good ten inches past a gap in the fence.

Because of this, I could probably give less of a shit about what pit bull defenders have to say. Claiming an animal is sweet and misunderstood goes out the window once it's hurting people and destroying property.

It's also worth adding that the people I live next to are drunken hicks with a bit of a local reputation. For scale, they once planted a massive weed plant in their backyard in full view of my deck and probably passing cars, but it disappeared before I got around to calling the cops because they got spooked after an argument with another of my neighbours. I seem to notice pit bulls are most popular among people like this, so it's fair to suggest it's a manner of rearing.



But to me, it entirely makes sense to say that it's "in the breed", because dogs (like all animals) are influenced by base instinct and some behaviour is just written into their genes. Put a beagle in front of the animals they were bred to hunt and see what happens, for example. Hell, even housecats that rarely touch grass will go apeshit over birds and mice.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes.  Read in the news accounts about when dogs kill people and it's usually pitbulls and rottweilers.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Sep 21, 2015)

The weird thing is my brother has a pit bull and at first I wouldn't come near the bloody thing but as I got used to it she's a really gentle creature who acts just like any other dog.  So I'm on the fence; maybe it is just shitty owners who make their dogs crazy or maybe some pit bulls are just fucked up like some people are just messed up in the head. I just don't know.


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeah I believe so but don't deny that there are exceptions to the rule. The ones that I've seen at the vet were always overly hyperactive and really aggressive no matter how much their owners did to try to control their dog's behavior.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 21, 2015)

Pitbulls and Rottweilers tend to get really bad press because they're dogs that were, for the most part, bred for aggression in the first place.  Pitbulls were actually trained to combats bulls at one point.  This, however, is not grounds to look at them as violent species.  There is no such thing as an inherently 'bad dog', just bad owners.  A lot of people who get males, the far more aggressive of the sexes, tend to never get them neutered which is common practice to help cull aggressive tendencies.  Then theres the factor of the owners who tend to be neglectful for multiple reasons ranging from just wanting a well know species of aggressive canine for looks, protection or the worst, fighting.  A pitbull raised in a caring and nurturing environment has the potential to be a great dog, same as a rottweiler.  Sadly the ones you see in the news are generally the worst ones; beaten, usually left unattended and even just let go so 'its the cops problem'.


----------



## ASoulMan (Sep 21, 2015)

The only thing that breeds dangerous dogs are shitty owners.

Plain and simple.


----------



## Vitriol (Sep 21, 2015)

ASoulMan said:


> The only thing that breeds dangerous dogs are shitty owners.
> 
> Plain and simple.


Not sure i agree with this, just as certain breeds are bred for docility others most certainly are not. War dogs, fighting dogs, and certain working dogs were bred for strength and aggression. Pitbulls and Rockweilers might not be selected with this as a primary trait now and may not be as aggressive as their forebears but they certainly as a group have both a greater potential for violence and more of an inclination towards it.

You could of course actively breed these tendancies out and with some lines this will have happened however with the continued popularity of certain breeds as guard dogs there are plenty of extant lines of highly aggressive dogs.

Now in most cases dedicated training + neutering will go along way towards countering and correcting this particularly between the dog and its family but some dogs will always have a 'mean' streak especially towards strangers.

Strong dogs like Rockweilers, alsatians and i presume pitts also need a lot of excercise to avoid becomming bored and hyperactive- while an overly boisterous westie isn't really any bother a boistrous Rockweilers or Pittbull can be quite dangerous without really meaning to be.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Sep 21, 2015)

Pit Bulls are not dangerous.


----------



## Ido (Sep 21, 2015)

Pitbulls are just dogs, yes you have to be careful around them, they are bigger dogs so it's not something you can really prevent (or take for granted). If raised right there shouldn't be an issue, it's really just down to how they were trained. It's disgusting how these dogs are treated by the media.


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 21, 2015)

People really have no tolerance for ugly domestic animals. If pitbulls were adorable like dachshunds or golden labs, nobody would give a shit about how violent they are.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Sep 21, 2015)

MrTroll said:


> People really have no tolerance for ugly domestic animals. If pitbulls were adorable like dachshunds or golden labs, nobody would give a shit about how violent they are.



That necessarily assumes that people think pit bulls and the like are ugly. I personally don't. There's also bound to be a few breeds/mixes which usually have facial features similar to pit bulls. I know such a dog personally.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Sep 21, 2015)

Here's the issue: While good dog owners can tame and control anything, what kills it with the likes of pitbulls again and again is that most of the owners who get them _want_ them to be scary. Wether they want them to scare their neighbors or for their redneck dogfighting operation, the priority is on pitbuls being the nastiest bastards in the whole world. You can dance around the truth all you like, but the sole purpose for the pitbull's creation was the bloodsport circuit.

I say, euthanize and neuter the little bastards on sight.


----------



## Vitriol (Sep 21, 2015)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Pit Bulls are not dangerous.


The data disagrees with you, 

The most recent study i can find on the subject which i trust as being 100% unbiased is 15 years old however it is corroborated so closely and has been replicated so frequently by more recent studies by groups i would consider to have a bias i am willing to take it as still correct. The study is:
Breeds of dogs involved in fatal human attacks in the United States between 1979 and 1998 
_Journal of American veterinary medical association._


Pittbulls and rottweilers were involved in between 50-70% of the total attcks depending on the year. Whether down to bad training or natural inclination or both the fact remains that as a group pittbulls and rottweilers are statistically much more dangerous than other breeds.


----------



## Save Goober (Sep 21, 2015)

I don't have the source right now, but I just remembered that pits are responsible for nearly all fatal attacks on other animals, pets, livestock. (Among dog breeds, that is)


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Sep 21, 2015)

People think Pit Bulls are dangerous because of their stupid owners raising them up to be so.

The first time I ever saw a documentary on the "dangers" of Pit Bulls, the documentary actually gave an example featuring a crazy red neck woman attempting to make a Police Officer go away by saying "I am letting my dog out. If you don't want to get bitten, I'd say you better get out of here." and of course, the woman lets the dog out, and he goes and attacks the police officer.

I am not afraid of dogs, pit bulls included. If a dog starts to attack you, kick that mother fucker in the face. Grab it by the snout and give it harsh pressure. Show that dog who's boss.

One of my most longest friends has a pit bull, and she's pretty sweet. Dumb, but not dangerous.


----------



## GV 002 (Sep 21, 2015)

I think it's situational, but there is also something to be said for genetics.


Spoiler: POWERLEVEL STORY TIME



I worked as a kennelmaid for 4ish years, and I've worked with dogs of all breeds, shapes, sizes and temperaments.  Some breeds naturally are more aggressive than others, (for example Chow Chows, Shar Peis, giant Schnauzers and Jack Russells were definite repeat offenders for aggression, and I've been bitten numerous times!), but it's all dependent on the situation.  In the kennels environment a lot of dogs were anxious and wary of being separated from their owners and being manhandled by strangers, which is perfectly understandable.  Others are happy as Larry until you try to put the lead on or take the feed bowl away.  Some will go for you only if you look them in the eye.  It's all a case of boundaries, dominance issues and anxiety.  I never once had a problem with Pit Bulls or Rotties, but the tendency to defend their owner with force if necessary is hardwired into their genetics, just like other specific breeds; either breed will attack at a perceived threat to the home or family, but in some cases bad training/socialising can lead to 'unprovoked' attacks triggered by invading the dog's personal space, unwanted touching or approach, etc.  The Pit and Rottie are kinda unfortunate as they, through genetics again, have particularly damaging bites; the Rottie has a devastating scissor-bite that's designed to do some serious harm, the Pit was bred to kill and subdue through strangulation and therefore will not easily let go of his target, which doesn't really help when coupled with bad training and bad breeding.



Basically, I think it's a combination of genetics, irresponsible ownership and failure to understand animals as a whole.  It's not just the owners, sometimes people do in fact bring the attacks upon themselves by doing something stupid.  Goes both ways.


----------



## Surtur (Sep 21, 2015)

Actually,  many reported pit bull attacks are not committed by pit bulls. Oftentimes pit bull or sometimes rottweiler is used as a synonym for "large, aggressive dog" and even when the mix up is discovered it is still listed as a pit bull attack.  Take a look at dog attack statistics in the 80s and see how they look now. In the early 80s the majority of dog attacks stemmed from "unknown " breeds with only a small few that were pit attacks. Now the numbers are reversed. Pit bull hysteria started in the 80s and I think that's why so many of these attacks are reported as pit bulls.


----------



## Save Goober (Sep 21, 2015)

RJ MacReady said:


> Claiming an animal is sweet and misunderstood goes out the window once it's hurting people and destroying property.


This is sort of my thinking. Is owning a certain type of dog really a right if that dog is a problem? A lot of pit bull fanatics go nuts over them and on any proposed breeding restrictions. Not even the aggressive rednecks or tough guy types, but otherwise normal people, I think sometimes get a thrill out of owning a "misunderstood" dog. There was one article around Christmas about a Santa nervous around a service dog that was a pit and I kind of got the feeling the family was going around looking for oppression.
If it's 100% the owner's behavior, then controlling pitbulls as a breed won't solve anything because the shitheads will just get a different kind of dog and that dog will be aggressive instead. But if there is a genetic component then I think these animals should perhaps be more restricted.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 21, 2015)

I grew up next to gay couple that had a pitbull they'd raised from a pup. It was as sweet and friendly a dog as you'd ever hope to meet.

Gay pitbulls are clearly the answer.


----------



## Vitriol (Sep 21, 2015)

Surtur said:


> Actually,  many reported pit bull attacks are not committed by pit bulls. Oftentimes pit bull or sometimes rottweiler is used as a synonym for "large, aggressive dog" and even when the mix up is discovered it is still listed as a pit bull attack.  Take a look at dog attack statistics in the 80s and see how they look now. In the early 80s the majority of dog attacks stemmed from "unknown " breeds with only a small few that were pit attacks. Now the numbers are reversed. Pit bull hysteria started in the 80s and I think that's why so many of these attacks are reported as pit bulls.


The study i read went as far back as 1979 and while what you say is true it continued well into the 90s and it was only in 97/98 that the number of pittbull type fatal attacks spiked it was pretty steady up untill that point. I think the media exaggerrates it, as it does everything, but i do think there is a kernal of truth that pittbulls and rottweilers are more dangerous than many other breeds.


----------



## Save Goober (Sep 21, 2015)

Here's the pitbulls killing animals thing, it's not a real study but the guy put some thought into it. http://www.animals24-7.org/2014/03/22/how-many-other-animals-did-pit-bulls-kill-last-year/


----------



## RJ MacReady (Sep 21, 2015)

melty said:


> This is sort of my thinking. Is owning a certain type of dog really a right if that dog is a problem? A lot of pit bull fanatics go nuts over them and on any proposed breeding restrictions. Not even the aggressive rednecks or tough guy types, but otherwise normal people, I think sometimes get a thrill out of owning a "misunderstood" dog. There was one article around Christmas about a Santa nervous around a service dog that was a pit and I kind of got the feeling the family was going around looking for oppression.
> If it's 100% the owner's behavior, then controlling pitbulls as a breed won't solve anything because the shitheads will just get a different kind of dog and that dog will be aggressive instead. But if there is a genetic component then I think these animals should perhaps be more restricted.



Even my own experience has me divided. I should have clarified that I'm willing to tender arguments against the idea that pit bulls are inherently dangerous, but nothing could sell me on the dog I have to deal with being sweet and innocent when it's attacked my family multiple times.

Its owners are redneck fucks and they mistreat their dogs, but the other one isn't nearly as aggressive and that doesn't jam with the suggestion that it's almost exclusively how the animal is treated. It substantiates the theory that it's a combination of factors, however.

The sticking point for me is the particular argument that breed is irrelevant and pit bulls, etc. aren't inherently more aggressive or difficult to control and therefore more dangerous. It's becoming hard to think of that as anything besides apologism or naivete.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 21, 2015)

Addendum to earlier, I'm no dog-ologist, but I bet the "Pitbull (mix)" that's at the pound is a lot more likely to have a ancestor or two from a generation or two back that was involved in being bred for dog fighting than one with whoopity shit papers.


----------



## Surtur (Sep 21, 2015)

Vitriol said:


> The study i read went as far back as 1979 and while what you say is true it continued well into the 90s and it was only in 97/98 that the number of pittbull type fatal attacks spiked it was pretty steady up untill that point. I think the media exaggerrates it, as it does everything, but i do think there is a kernal of truth that pittbulls and rottweilers are more dangerous than many other breeds.


The problem is that breeds are not usually objectively identified in any way it's just based on what's reported and people generally can't identify true pit bulls. Mix ups happen all the time but are still considered a pit bull attack.


----------



## Bugaboo (Sep 21, 2015)

When/if I get a dog I am adopting a pitbull because I really dig them.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Sep 21, 2015)

Okay with dogs most of it is based on training, but you can breed aggression into dogs as based on the Cordoba Fighting Dog (fought more than fucked, thus ending breed) and the controlled experiment which favours aggressive or friendly rats - both suggest that aggression and docility can be bred into animals. With pitbulls and other fighting/defensive breeds, often people preferred more aggressive dogs and their offspring remains in dog fighting rings around the world - while pitbulls may of been known as "Nanny Dogs" in the 19th-20th century they've been bred to be more aggro than they were originally.

But if you know anything about dog breeds and their purity you would know that a purebred is another word for a inbred dog, Pitbulls, Rotties, German Shepherds are all PALE IMITATIONS of their original, fucked up working-dog breeds because people bred in specific wanted specific traits.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 21, 2015)

TrippinKahlua said:


> I am not afraid of dogs, pit bulls included. If a dog starts to attack you, kick that mother fucker in the face. Grab it by the snout and give it harsh pressure. Show that dog who's boss.


I'd like to see you _try_ that with a mawkenda.


----------



## Surtur (Sep 21, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Okay with dogs most of it is based on training, but you can breed aggression into dogs as based on the Cordoba Fighting Dog (fought more than fucked, thus ending breed) and the controlled experiment which favours aggressive or friendly rats - both suggest that aggression and docility can be bred into animals. With pitbulls and other fighting/defensive breeds, often people preferred more aggressive dogs and their offspring remains in dog fighting rings around the world - while pitbulls may of been known as "Nanny Dogs" in the 19th-20th century they've been bred to be more aggro than they were originally.
> 
> But if you know anything about dog breeds and their purity you would know that a purebred is another word for a inbred dog, Pitbulls, Rotties, German Shepherds are all PALE IMITATIONS of their original, fucked up working-dog breeds because people bred in specific wanted specific traits.



Except that pits score extremely well in temperament tests.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 21, 2015)

melty said:


> I've done some research, but both sides seem biased so it's hard to tell what the truth is. Anti pit people claim pits are inherently dangerous due to breeding and have a much higher incidence of fatal bites.  Pro pit people claim pits aren't genetically predisposed to be more dangerous and most alleged pit attacks come from other animals. Of course there are a ton of pit fan stores about how their little fluffers is just the sweetest dog in the world but I don't really care about that.



I don't think pit bulls are inherently vicious.  All the pit bulls I've known have been incredibly friendly, with the worst I can say about them that the worst were rather undisciplined and slobbery when affectionate.

The problem is if you look at their jaws compared to, say, a collie's jaw, it's like a trash compactor.  If a pit bull does get vicious, they're physically capable of ripping someone to shreds and causing grievous injuries in seconds.

Then you have the fact that asshole owners are attracted to the breed precisely for this reason, often deliberately mistreat them to make them vicious, or just leave them outside all the time alone, and they go nuts.  Then there's the association with drug dealers, criminals, just general trash people who keep them.

Keeping an animal like that requires a responsible owner.  Actually, keeping any animal does, but pit bulls are the type of animal that actually present a serious danger to the public when the owner is irresponsible.

Children too young to understand dogs should be kept away from them, in the same way that they should be kept away from smaller animals they might inadvertently injure, but in this case, for their own protection.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Sep 21, 2015)

Surtur said:


> Except that pits score extremely well in temperament tests.


Yes, of course, but some of them are specifically bred to be aggressive. I am not saying all pitbulls are agressive, just the ones which are made to be artifically through selective breeding or training - but this is true with any other animal.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Sep 21, 2015)

One thing that would really help is for a general purpose zero tolerance of asshole rednecks who deliberately cultivate the meanest dogs possible. It just shouldn't be acceptable for anyone to have a dog that aggressive unless they actually know what the fuck they're doing and have a real reason for needing aggressive and powerful animals rather than "wait till dem jungle bunnies get a look a' thisun! We'll win the next pit match for sure, Clem."


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 22, 2015)

I am just going to leave this hear http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/liverpool-city-centre-dog-attack-10104784 happened less than a day ago. 

I am not a fan of bull terriers, staff's or a like an it's mostly because of my experience with the owners being totally incapable of taking care of a animal at all, and they being used as a weapon or not so subtle intimidation (this isn't true of all owners I know). 

I can't recall who said it up thread about this type of dog being responsable for the majority of canine related live stock deaths in the UK, they are also the main offender when it comes to deaths of other dog's in public spaces in the UK than any other bread.


----------



## Overcast (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm really on the fence about this.

I don't have too much experience with pitbulls myself, so I can't say for sure whether the whole thing is nature or nurture. Or a little bit of both.

I'm sure there's plenty of friendly pitbulls, but just in case, I'd stay wary of them for the sake of me and the safety of my own dogs. Same goes for any dog really.


----------



## wheat pasta (Sep 25, 2015)

Okay, this is a pretty complex issue and I honestly can't say which side I sympathize with more.

I'll get the obvious out of the way: Pitbulls are indeed very aggressive dog breeds, but as others have said, so are other breeds. It's largely to do with how they're raised and, more importantly, who raises them. Pitbulls are a member of the terrier family and terriers are known (among other things) for their focus and dedication when it comes to a given task. This is why pitbull attacks are particularly scary things, because once a pitbull decides it needs to go after someone or something, _it will not stop for anyone or anything._
This kind of aggressive behavior can be seen in a wide variety of other dogs, of course-- especially the smaller dogs, the kinds that are owned by weak-willed people (I'm sorry, there's no nicer way to say it). The key difference is, of course, that smaller dogs are seen as 'cute' and, when they attack it's generally not as nasty (Example: Look what happened with CWC and his mom's beagles. Those things were owned by shitty dog owners and now they're extremely anti-social and aggressive.) because a person can easily physically overpower a small dog whereas a pitbull is basically one giant muscle in dog form. When someone decides to get a pitbull and they aren't able to overcome its willfulness, that's when these kinds of things happen.

So, yes. Pitbulls can be a very, very scary dog. Scarier than a lot of others, in a lot of cases.
I don't believe in mass euthanasia of any dog, any breed, for any reason, and for that I could never condone 'getting rid of' pitbulls altogether, though I can definitely agree that it might be better for most people if they aren't allowed access to such a breed.
However...
A pitbull can be a fantastic addition to any family. They're like all dogs in that they make wonderful companions and will protect the ones they love with their very lives if it comes down to it. There are plenty of upsides to owning a pitbull in particular.


I feel like the core issue here is just that people don't always have the best relationships with dogs.
I see plenty of dogs of all different breeds that are owned by people who do not grasp such basic things as how to walk the dog (don't pull on the leash if he/she is pulling!! Be more assertive and set the pace yourself), how to keep their dog from jumping on people who are unfamiliar, how to prevent aggression against others in a dog that's decided you're beholden to them instead of the other way around... the list goes on.

At the end of the day, maybe people just need to be better/more understanding dog owners, you know?


----------



## QI 541 (Sep 26, 2015)

Valiant said:


> But if you know anything about dog breeds and their purity you would know that a purebred is another word for a inbred dog, Pitbulls, Rotties, German Shepherds are all PALE IMITATIONS of their original, fucked up working-dog breeds because people bred in specific wanted specific traits.



So you're telling me incest is the way to breed superhumans.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Sep 26, 2015)

raymond said:


> So you're telling me incest is the way to breed superhumans.


That's in essence what they did to pitbulls and other breeds. Indeed you'd also have a myriad of problems with your superhumans.


----------



## Goofy Logic (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't mean to paint with a broad brush, but I bet if you look a little closer at these people with aggressive dogs,  you will usually find they are up to something illegal.  I have noticed a trend around my area where grow-ops tend to have a couple of large dogs to protect the crops.


----------



## Pope Gregory IX (Sep 27, 2015)

Pitbulls, IIRC, bite statistically less than labradors. 

HOWEVER when pitbulls do bite, they can cause all sorts of damage, and therefore are responsible for more serious injuries when they do, hence the data in @Valiant 's study ("Breeds of dogs involved in* fatal* human attacks"). 

Most dog bites aren't reported, as they aren't serious enough to warrant it. In fact, I think small dogs statistically bite most often, as small dogs are often not corrected by their owners as much as large dogs are.

I got a lot of this from one of those_ Freakonomics_-type books where they performed some statistical wizardry attempting to answer the same question as OP. If I can find it I'll post it up.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Sep 29, 2015)

I can only speak from personal experience because the only pits I ever really interacted with were owned by my boyfriend. Believe me they were the sweetest dogs I ever met. They even got along with my boyfriend's rabbit.  We still supervised them of course. 

I think it's a matter of knowing what you're getting into when you get a certain type of dog.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 29, 2015)

Valiant said:


> That's in essence what they did to pitbulls and other breeds. Indeed you'd also have a myriad of problems with your superhumans.


Star Trek was right again!


----------



## theobservdr (Sep 30, 2015)

Ontario, Canada has a ban on the breed, I find its the owners, not the dogs, but my province is fucked up in many ways.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 30, 2015)

When a child is mauled by a dog, its almost always a pitbull. They are almost always owned by people who WANT them to be tough and aggressive. 
If I were to get another dog i'd get a gun dog (setter, pointer, poodle etc), not a guard or fighting dog as a pet. 
It's too much of a liability, I don't want to have to deal with my pet attacking somebody or another dog.


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Oct 3, 2015)

As someone who has grown up raising dogs, I can say that pit bulls are not bad dogs.  Dogs react to the environment.  I can give a powerlevel story if you'd want to hear it about that.
It is never the dog itself, it's the owners.  Dogs are bred to be good at what they do, that is true.  For instance, basset hounds have long ears and lots of wrinkles to trap scents.  They are the best dogs for catching scents.

Retrievers were bred to hunt ducks, so they were bred with webbed feet and a soft bite for holding the duck.
Dachshunds were bred to hunt badgers, which is why they have stubby legs and elongated bodies.
Pit bulls were bred to be able to hold animals such as bulls and bears.
Now, this explains their physical characteristics.  Never, does a dog breed contain a specific personality. 
Some breeds may contain more energy, like jack russels and retrievers, but each dog has a different personality. 
Never, in all of my years of owning dogs and researching them, have I ever encountered a dog or a story where they were inherently violent.  Pit bulls aren't bred with the instinct to kill or be violent, they're bred with physical characteristics that allow them to hold large animals.


----------



## Trilby (Oct 4, 2015)

I nearly had a finger bit off by one, but thankfully it didn't go any further than a simple wash with cold water and a bandage for a week.  I don't blame the dog for that anymore than I would the owners who don't give it the attention and environment it deserves.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Oct 4, 2015)

The problem with determining pit bull bite statistics is that there is rarely any proper breed identification following dog attacks, and the general public has a very nebulous definition of what constitutes a pit bull. While the term "pit bull" refers to three specific breeds (or five depending on who you ask), your average Joe Schmoe tends to assume any big-headed dog between 35 and 100 lbs is a pit bull. In a 2013 _Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association _study, it was found that valid breed determination occurred in only 45 of the 256 fatal dog attack cases between 2000 and 2009. That's less than 20%. Those 45 dogs were comprised of 20 different breeds and 2 mixes.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 4, 2015)

nonnewtonian said:


> The problem with determining pit bull bite statistics is that there is rarely any proper breed identification following dog attacks, and the general public has a very nebulous definition of what constitutes a pit bull. While the term "pit bull" refers to three specific breeds (or five depending on who you ask), your average Joe Schmoe tends to assume any big-headed dog between 35 and 100 lbs is a pit bull. In a 2013 _Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association _study, it was found that valid breed determination occurred in only 45 of the 256 fatal dog attack cases between 2000 and 2009. That's less than 20%. Those 45 dogs were comprised of 20 different breeds and 2 mixes.



That makes it sort of a self-fulfilling prophecy.  If everyone thinks pit bulls are the most vicious and likely to attack someone fatally, then if breed reports in incidents are influenced by that, people will also be more likely to report those dogs that do, in fact, fatally attack someone as "pit bulls," whether or not it is true.


----------



## bradsternum (Oct 4, 2015)

My sister has a pitbull. He went through extensive training. He is deeply loved. He is comfortable around my family.

But you know what? He sees a stranger, he snarls and acts aggressive. He's never bitten anyone, but I wouldn't put it past him.

All of the enthusiasts will tell you pitbulls are not inherently territorial or aggressive. That's bullshit. They're great dogs, but those who say pitbulls don't have aggressive tendencies are bullshitting themselves.


----------



## Jack Haywood (Oct 10, 2015)

No, pitbulls are NOT dangerous. While they are more prone to aggression than usual, this can be curbed with correct handling. Don't trust much of what the British popular media says, coz it's a pretty crappy industry anyway.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Oct 10, 2015)

Pitbulls are a misunderstood breed. Yes they can be aggressive but a lot of that has to do with their owners and how they've been trained. I've seen Pitbulls that are even tempered, even sweet to the point of just being a big ol' puppy. And I've seen Pitbulls that I wouldn't trust to turn my back on them. 

Certain breeds, like Rottweilers & German Shepherds can be very aggressive as well but these, like Pits are working dogs. They need to be kept active. They need to be kept stimulated. They need to run and chase and do what they were bred to do. If they're denied this they can and will act out because they're bored and need something to do.

But don't blame the animal for it. Blame the owner.


----------



## Doctor Professor Timon (Oct 10, 2015)

My uncle and aunt have had two pitbulls over the years.

The first one was a sweet dog, but unfortunately, it had a bad moment and ended up biting my aunt - not hard, just enough to draw blood.  That's when someone's supposed to put a dog down.  It was almost seven years old.

The current one hasn't bitten a fly, will jump up to lick your face, and all of it. 

In short, respect and love the animals and they're just like any other dog - man's best friend.  The current pitbull is such a sweet animal - he even begs for belly rubs. Never once heard him even growl and he's graying now.


----------



## Rin (Oct 11, 2015)

Doctor Professor Timon said:


> The first one was a sweet dog, but unfortunately, it had a bad moment and ended up biting my aunt - not hard, just enough to draw blood. That's when someone's supposed to put a dog down. It was almost seven years old.


That seems overly harsh to me, especially depending on the circumstances.  My family's dog, a Cocker Spaniel, bit my mom pretty badly one time when he was coming off sedatives, but that was years ago and he was back to being himself within a day.  Heck, my cat's scratched me hard enough to draw blood a couple of times, mostly when she was startled and tried to get a better grip on me.  It's one thing if the animal displays a pattern of aggressive behavior, but a one-time incident shouldn't be enough to sign its death warrant, especially if no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 11, 2015)

Rin said:


> That seems overly harsh to me, especially depending on the circumstances.  My family's dog, a Cocker Spaniel, bit my mom pretty badly one time when he was coming off sedatives, but that was years ago and he was back to being himself within a day.  Heck, my cat's scratched me hard enough to draw blood a couple of times, mostly when she was startled and tried to get a better grip on me.



A cocker spaniel can't actually kill you or maul you to the point they need dental records to identify you.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Oct 11, 2015)

As I said the the 'Unpopular opinions about Animals" thread.

Nothing comes into my house that weighs as much as I do, and has sharper teeth than me.


----------



## Gaol (Oct 11, 2015)

Spoiler











 I don't know he doesn't seem that dangerous to me I mean his music.. Oh you mean the dogs?

Not particularly I've had several and they are really good dogs, it all just depends on how someone raises them, they are just like kids. Raise them rotten and they will be rotten.


----------



## TheUltimatePickle (Oct 11, 2015)

I wouldn't get one but I'm not afraid of them or anything.  If they've been abused I guess they can be dangerous, but so can a Golden Retriever.

In my experience they're like any other bully breed: friendly happy dogs, just kind of dumb and hard to train.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 13, 2015)

bradsternum said:


> My sister has a pitbull. He went through extensive training. He is deeply loved. He is comfortable around my family.
> 
> But you know what? He sees a stranger, he snarls and acts aggressive. He's never bitten anyone, but I wouldn't put it past him.
> 
> All of the enthusiasts will tell you pitbulls are not inherently territorial or aggressive. That's bullshit. They're great dogs, but those who say pitbulls don't have aggressive tendencies are bullshitting themselves.


Any dog has an aggressive tendency from the way your describing it. That's not an accurate depiction. 

If we went with that, then my dogs would be the same. They bark like little assholes when anyone goes even remotely close to my home. They don't need to be on the property, either. They are just little assholes like that. 

Everyone's afraid of two mini labs. lol


----------



## Trilby (Oct 13, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> Any dog has an aggressive tendency from the way your describing it. That's not an accurate depiction.
> 
> If we went with that, then my dogs would be the same. They bark like little assholes when anyone goes even remotely close to my home. They don't need to be on the property, either. They are just little assholes like that.
> 
> Everyone's afraid of two mini labs. lol


I have barkers too, though they're aren't much biters as they're more along the lines of "There's a stranger in my midst, I must bark!"  They're fine after a while once they get settled with whoever happens to be inside the house for a bit.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 13, 2015)

Trilby said:


> I have barkers too, though they're aren't much biters as they're more along the lines of "There's a stranger in my midst, I must bark!"  They're fine after a while once they get settled with whoever happens to be inside the house for a bit.


Mine still bark and they know the people they bark at. They get better after a while, but people are still afraid of 2 foot dogs.


----------



## Ouija Board (Oct 13, 2015)

Chanbob said:


> I think it's situational, but there is also something to be said for genetics.
> Basically, I think it's a combination of genetics, irresponsible ownership and failure to understand animals as a whole.  It's not just the owners, sometimes people do in fact bring the attacks upon themselves by doing something stupid.  Goes both ways.



I agree with this, I do think it is a combination of genetics and environmental factors.




Spoiler: Pittie Powerlevel



My sister, a few years ago had a couple of pitbulls that were her boyfriend's and every time that I went there they were locked in their kennel cages. I have never seen them taken out except to use the bathroom. They were also caged in areas where there were a lot of people around that were noisy (my sister has an open door policy of letting her friends come in and hang out which makes everything chaotic and is one of the reasons why I didn't like going there) Needless to say, those pitties started to act aggressive and attempted to bite one of my nieces and I believe this was due to them being caged and not socialized as well as their genetics. They had to get rid of the pitties because of that but I think that if they hadn't been caged all day practically and were allowed to socialize and be trained then they would have probably made good pets. My sister and her boyfriend got a couple of more dogs after that and just before she had to move this year she had two dogs of different breeds that were caged as well. It has always bothered me to see the dogs caged up like that with no exercise or socialization but hey if her boyfriend says it's fine then she believes him.


----------



## DoshesToDoshes (Oct 14, 2015)

In my experience, terriers are naturally predisposed to be territorial and protective. Pitbull terriers just tend to be bigger than most other terriers.

I remember seeing a rage comic of a cat playfully attacking someone's hand and them realising that if the cat was bigger, that playfighting would be fatal.


----------



## Lucky Wildcard (Oct 14, 2015)

Pitbulls can be more bark than bite if you raise them properly.  My older brother owns one and she's a sweet dog.

This isn't new when it comes to breed discrimination.  It was German Shepherds, then Rottweilers, and now it's Pitbulls.  Blame the owners, never the breed.


----------



## bradsternum (Oct 14, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> Any dog has an aggressive tendency from the way your describing it. l



That's not true. 

I have a big dumb golden retriever who will loves everybody, even assholes. 

There are breeds of dogs that are more aggressive than others.


----------



## TL 611 (Oct 14, 2015)

bradsternum said:


> There are breeds of dogs that are more aggressive than others.


Dog people need to stop acting like all breeds are the same, personality wise  

sure, YOUR pitbull/rottweiler/etc. is docile, but there is a reason theyre used as fighting dogs.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 14, 2015)

bradsternum said:


> That's not true.
> 
> I have a big dumb golden retriever who will loves everybody, even assholes.
> 
> There are breeds of dogs that are more aggressive than others.


I have Labradors and they aren't supposed to be aggressive towards people. (Mainly guys)

Plus they are partially beagles.  Nice dogs, but mine aren't very nice puppies.


----------



## bradsternum (Oct 14, 2015)

Melchett said:


> Dog people need to stop acting like all breeds are the same, personality wise
> 
> sure, YOUR pitbull/rottweiler/etc. is docile, but there is a reason theyre used as fighting dogs.



I'm not saying they're all the same - I'm saying that all breeds have certain traits. Some dogs can have them trained out, others can't, depends on the dog, the owner, or the combination of both.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Oct 15, 2015)

Its interesting how the pro pit-bull argument is basically taking the same stance as the pro-gun argument: "It's not the (thing in question) that kills people, it's how the owner handles it." 

While that is true, my Mossberg isn't going to _get up on it's own violation_ and chase you down to tear off your face.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 15, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> Its interesting how the pro pit-bull argument is basically taking the same stance as the pro-gun argument: "It's not the (thing in question) that kills people, it's how the owner handles it."
> 
> While that is true, my Mossberg isn't going to _get up on it's own violation_ and chase you down to tear off your face.


I would like to think a Chihuahua would do so if it was bigger...I don't trust them very much..


----------



## DoshesToDoshes (Oct 15, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> I would like to think a Chihuahua would do so if it was bigger...I don't trust them very much..


Speaking of little dogs, my Granny has a little fox terrier-Chihuahua mix, the runt of the litter, that she spoiled rotten. The little shit will bark at everyone that she doesn't know, and has attacked my great aunt as she lives very far away and has only ever seen a few times. We think she doesn't like anyone taking Granny's attention away from her. Of course, she is a doll to the people she does know, and will actually warm up to new people over a few days, except the aforementioned great aunt, who hates the dog as much as the dog hates her.

She's also nicer to strangers when on a walk, like in my previous post when I said that terriers tend to be territorial.

Yes, I'm:powerlevel:ing a bit, but the dog is pure evil to those who don't own her leash.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Oct 15, 2015)

DoshesToDoshes said:


> Speaking of little dogs, my Granny has a little fox terrier-Chihuahua mix, the runt of the litter, that she spoiled rotten. The little shit will bark at everyone that she doesn't know, and has attacked my great aunt as she lives very far away and has only ever seen a few times. We think she doesn't like anyone taking Granny's attention away from her. Of course, she is a doll to the people she does know, and will actually warm up to new people over a few days, except the aforementioned great aunt, who hates the dog as much as the dog hates her.
> 
> Yes, I'm:powerlevel:ing a bit, but the dog is pure evil to those who don't own her leash.


They were bred with that type of companionship. They don't have multiple owners, they only see one or two people (mainly) as its owner and well, it goes to "Napoleon Complex". 

Thank god they aren't bigger than a bag. I think I would actually be terrified of one.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 16, 2015)

My family had a german shepard, and she had two settings for bark. "Hey get away from my owner's stuff" and "seriously asshole I'm gonna rip your fucking throat out".


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jun 22, 2018)

Time to bump this thread because it's something I really want to talk about.  I know it's stupid to get upset about all the stuff in events and news but my boyfriend's dogs are the sweetest dogs I know and I would choke any bitch who tried to hurt them.  I'm not saying that any moron should own a pit bull, because then you get things like pits being responsible for 71% of serious dog bites.

I can understand not liking the dog, but let me love mine.


----------



## IV 445 (Jun 22, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I can understand not liking the dog, but let me love mine.


We are against love under orders of Slaweel Yram


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Jun 22, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Time to bump this thread because it's something I really want to talk about.  I know it's stupid to get upset about all the stuff in events and news but my boyfriend's dogs are the sweetest dogs I know and I would choke any bitch who tried to hurt them.  I'm not saying that any moron should own a pit bull, because then you get things like pits being responsible for 71% of serious dog bites.
> 
> I can understand not liking the dog, but let me love mine.



If loving your dog entails bringing it on an airplane as your sad-brain-disorder companion, then no, and fuck off. Go love that beast off a cliff.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Jun 22, 2018)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> I would like to think a Chihuahua would do so if it was bigger...I don't trust them very much..



If you implanted chihuahua brains in all the pit bulls, the human race would be extinct within a week.

Pound for pound, those little demons are the most ferocious creatures on the planet.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jun 22, 2018)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> If loving your dog entails bringing it on an airplane as your sad-brain-disorder companion, then no, and fuck off. Go love that beast off a cliff.


Rood. 

And heck no.


----------



## aqua sama (Jun 22, 2018)

I dont think you should take it on a personal level.
Not all dogs are the same, even among the same race.
So you're free to love yours but, dont go around saying that pitbulls as a whole are innocuous.


----------



## TaterBot (Jun 22, 2018)

As a general rule,  there seems to be no problem with ONE pit nicely raised as a family pet. Or ONE  Rottweiler. One problem I see and a big one imo is the number of dogs. A single dog  of these breeds may be okay, but when there are more, there's a pack and that's a big problem. Most attacks are committed when 2 or more of these dogs are running together.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jun 22, 2018)

TaterBot said:


> As a general rule,  there seems to be no problem with ONE pit nicely raised as a family pet. Or ONE  Rottweiler. One problem I see and a big one imo is the number of dogs. A single dog  of these breeds may be okay, but when there are more, there's a pack and that's a big problem. Most attacks are committed when 2 or more of these dogs are running together.


Boyfriend has a male and female. The female is pretty timid but he still keeps a close eye on her when she's with other animals or people or when she's eating. She's pretty protective of her food.  I think he's raising his dogs right.



aqua sama said:


> I dont think you should take it on a personal level.
> Not all dogs are the same, even among the same race.
> So you're free to love yours but, dont go around saying that pitbulls as a whole are innocuous.


I know, but I think there are a ton of factors that contribute to their high bite count.  I know it's something that a lot of people are "triggered" by now and it's hip to mock that kind of thing, but I still disagree with a lot of what they're saying. 

Just about everyone in my town seems to own a pit.  Heck it lifted a ban on the breed five years ago.  Things seem to be going pretty well.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm willing to bet if you compared pitbull defenders to people that write to and have long-distance relationships to prisoners, you'd find a very high correlation.


----------



## NN 401 (Jun 22, 2018)

The dogs are inbred!

Unless you got a Blue Nose Staffy from a legit outfit with genetic screenings and history, you have no idea if the animal you have is the result of some kind of parent/child, sibling/sibling union.

Rotties had similar problems with inbreeding when they became ubiquitous in the hood.
WTF is it with Pitbull apologists refusing to understand what bad genetics entail?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 22, 2018)

From what I've seen in person with pit bull owners, it depends on how the dogs are raised. I've known people who owned Pit Bulls where theirs were nice and not violent at all.


----------



## Buer (Jun 24, 2018)

I don't know about pitbulls since I've never really been around them but I know rottweilers can be very good dogs if socialized well and you take them out on a regular basis. My father owns one(and owned one more in the past) and they never attacked anyone. Though I will say it probably isn't a good idea to just ignore an animal's history. Whatever parents your dog comes from might have a higher disposition for aggression. I know when we humans domesticated wolves we bred the wolves that weren't as aggressive so they wouldn't attack humans. The rottweilers I know parents probably also weren't aggressive dogs. What I'm saying is while how you treat your dog might have a factor in how it behaves I also think it's temperament is determined by genetics.


----------



## Eryngium (Jun 24, 2018)

One randomly ran at my mom when she was a kid in a park with absolutely no provoking, it jumped straight for her neck she managed the shove her arm in its mouth to stop it from biting her throat it held on to her arm like a fucking bear trap and started shaking it and wouldn’t let go, she might not be here today if some cowboy wannabe with steel toe boots didn’t jump out of his car and burry those monsters so deep in its ass it yelped and stumbled as it ran away.

I understand there might be a few good pit balls out there but they are breed to be fighting dogs they don’t have the loyalty of a German Shepard, the Obedience of a dobberman or the intelligence of a collie, these dogs are bred to be big, mean, muscular bastards with a jaw like iron, there is no reason to keep breeding these things imo, they are gang dogs.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jun 24, 2018)

Eryngium said:


> One randomly ran at my mom when she was a kid in a park with absolutely no provoking, it jumped straight for her neck she managed the shove her arm in its mouth to stop it from biting her throat it held on to her arm like a fucking bear trap and started shaking it and wouldn’t let go, she might not be here today if some cowboy wannabe with steel toe boots didn’t jump out of his car and burry those monsters so deep in its ass it yelped and stumbled as it ran away.
> 
> I understand there might be a few good pit balls out there but they are breed to be fighting dogs they don’t have the loyalty of a German Shepard, the Obedience of a dobberman or the intelligence of a collie, these dogs are bred to be big, mean, muscular bastards with a jaw like iron, there is no reason to keep breeding these things imo, they are gang dogs.


Kinda weird because literally the only dog that has ever really mauled me was a sheltie, one of the most family friendly dogs out there.


----------



## Eryngium (Jun 24, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Kinda weird because literally the only dog that has ever really mauled me was a sheltie, one of the most family friendly dogs out there.



Those things can get nasty if they aren’t exercised ( I suppose anything can I guess) enough I knew a kid with a batshit family with a 3/4 Sheltie crossbreed that never walked the damn thing and just tied it to a table in the kitchen for most of the time, it bit people on multiple occasions including the owners granddaughter who had to get stitches, they never even put it down after, some people man.


----------



## vhstape (Jun 25, 2018)

People should get any pet they have spayed and neutered, but with dogs like Pitbull which are highly dangerous compared to other pets it should be the law and breeding should be a crime.
Don't understand why anyone is against their pets spayed and neutered.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Aug 25, 2018)

Bumping this.  I wanted to discuss _why _pits have such a high attack rate.  I think it's a number of factors. Poor training, unsuitable living conditions, the fact that a lot of them are rescues with pretty horrible pasts, inbreeding which is already a problem with purebreds blah blah blah.

I think it's less of a problem of aggression and more of a problem with strength. Like if a golden retriever bit you it wouldn't do as much damage as if a pit bull did.

And obviously they shouldn't be kept in an apartment or homes with small children, but then again most dogs shouldn't. 

I'd still defend these guys til my dying breath but even I know when arguing is pointless.


----------



## Tlazolli (Aug 25, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Bumping this.  I wanted to discuss _why _pits have such a high attack rate.  I think it's a number of factors. Poor training, unsuitable living conditions, the fact that a lot of them are rescues with pretty horrible pasts, inbreeding which is already a problem with purebreds blah blah blah.
> 
> I think it's less of a problem of aggression and more of a problem with strength. Like if a golden retriever bit you it wouldn't do as much damage as if a pit bull did.
> 
> ...


My best guess is that the dog themselves aren’t bad, but their brute strength and jaw lock is what makes the attacks much more horrible and media loves to exploit tragedy this way.

They are dogs that shouldn’t live inside the house, or interact closely with children without supervision. These dogs need space, exercise, stimuli and fun. 
Also I would recommend you send the pit to be trained by an expert so they obey accordingly. 
Plus these dogs tend to not trust strangers, all the more reason to keep them outside the house in a spacey backyard. 

But of course, casual dog owners think Pitbulls must be sweet baby doggos that don’t need the above special care, and will do just fine. It’s no wonder maulings happen.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Aug 25, 2018)

Tlazolli said:


> My best guess is that the dog themselves aren’t bad, but their brute strength and jaw lock is what makes the attacks much more horrible and media loves to exploit tragedy this way.
> 
> They are dogs that shouldn’t live inside the house, or interact closely with children without supervision. These dogs need space, exercise, stimuli and fun.
> Also I would recommend you send the pit to be trained by an expert so they obey accordingly.
> ...


I think that pushing pits as innocent angels does a lot more harm than good.


----------



## Tlazolli (Aug 25, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I think that pushing pits as innocent angels does a lot more harm than good.


It does, it enables dumb pet owners to believe “hey, I can get one of those” without any idea of how taxing maintaining a breed like this can be. 
Pitbulls are not toys, if you have no idea what you’re doing with one, expect that jaw locked on your face.
There’s many way easier dogs to handle but gotta get the one that has the strength of several men and a jaw that stays locked ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SweetDee (Aug 26, 2018)

I think someone needs a lot of experience with dogs, and the dedication to training them in order to own a pit or a rot.  They are very strong dogs with a very high drive to complete their perceived "job".



Spoiler: slight powerlevel



A relative of mine owns pits and he takes them out to hunt boar.  I've been along a few times and it is incredible to watch those dogs tire out a huge wild pig.  He says that "A tired pit is the best pit" and he thinks that most pit owners don't provide their dogs even a fraction of the exercise they need.



Dogs are animals when you get straight down to it.  They are animals with sharp teeth and minds of their own.  If you don't train them, or look after them properly, any dog can be dangerous.  In fact, in my experience, little dogs are utter terrors and I have been bitten by them more than any larger breed.


----------



## White bubblegum (Aug 26, 2018)

Most of the pitbulls I've encountered have been well behaved, but I don't live in bumfuck Tennessee or Englewood, so there's not many opportunities to meet them.
 It's true that pitbulls have a predisposition to aggressiveness but can be good pets if raised right. I feel like you should be required to have a license to own a pitbull, and that you need to prove knowledge/experience in dog training and handling. That way, only experienced people would be able to own pitbulls. 
  Though, I doubt that's gonna stop hood rats and hillbillies from using them as attack/fighter dogs.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 26, 2018)

a pitbull stole my sandwich and wrote a bunch of shitty rap songs


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Aug 26, 2018)

Yes and no.

I guess a good place to start is that a "pitbull" is actually a collection of breeds that can be hard to tell apart. The waters are further muddled because a lot of shelters and backyard breeders will label anything with some kind of bulldog and/or terrier ancestry as a "pitbull", even if it's technically not.

What a lot of people forget is that dogs are animals, and are also carnivores with a prey drive as well as social animals with an innate desire to be on top of the social hierarchy through aggression and violence. Pitbulls are, for more the most part, breeds that unfortunately rank high in both those things. That does not mean that they will 100% attack you, and training does go a long way, but it is a reality.

Dog bites are fairly common. It's been while since anyone's done hard numbers as far as I'm aware, but last I saw from the CDC was about 5 million per year in the early 2000s. While pitbulls are certainly in the top 10 breeds that bite most often, I consistently see Chihuahuas in the top spot. So yeah, if you're worried about getting bit it's probably fair to consider pitbulls as dangerous, but other breeds are worse.

Most of the time what people care about are deaths. The numbers are a lot clearer on this- 60-80% of deaths are caused by pitbulls. The thing is, pretty much no one dies from dog attacks. There was something like 40 deaths in 2017. More people die of the flu per year. The media likes to make a big deal about maulings, but it's really something that's incredibly rare and seriously worrying about it is a waste of time in my opinion. If every Kiwi Farms user got a pitbull and lived with it it's entire life we would all still be alive at the end.

Personally, I would not own a pitbull unless you have no other pets, no kids, have had dogs of a similar size and disposition before, and are willing to do extensive training for it's entire life. I also would not pay a breeder for one unless you want to spend the time to go through their lineage yourself and trust that the records are truthful- a ton of lines have a recent ancestor that was directly used in dog fighting or is a descendant of a dog used in fighting, which is both unethical and increases the potential for danger. And for fucks sake NEVER buy one from a back yard breeder with a high melanin content or missing teeth, if you do that then you don't get to bitch when you get mauled.


----------

